

On showing URLs: why security and usability always have rocky relationship - davidgerard
http://tommorris.org/posts/8904

======
davidgerard
Actual title is "On showing URLs and why security and usability will always
have a rocky relationship", but the submission form has an 80-character limit.
(Mods, can you get around this?)

